# Chillicothe, Ohio - Ross County -Tanner -PTS 8/15



## ded37

1922 TANNER Black/Cream (looks more like a Black and Silver) German Shepherd mix, male, 3 yrs old
Added 07/22/2008

Picture emailed to me:










Picture from shelter site:









Tanner was also a stray who has been at the shelter since 7/18/08.


<span style="color: #CC0000">*He and Jed - see Jed's thread - are extremely Urgent. The shelter is full and they are in trouble today.*</span>

The Ross County (Ohio) Humane Society
2308 Lick Run Road
Chillicothe, Ohio 45601
740-775-6808
[email protected]

http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/dog.htm

*THERE IS AN OFFER TO PAY PULL FEE AND HELP WITH TRANSPORT TO A REPUTABLE RESCUE. PLEASE PM ME FOR CONTACT INFORMATION.*


----------



## Borrelli21

A beautiful BUMP for these 2~


----------



## ded37

From the shelter: "Tanner is a nice dog, but turns over his bucket of water all the time and did manage to push the cyclone fencing at the corner of his kennel stall and got out into the isles of the kennel one evening. He is bored and frustrated."

LOL


----------



## ded37

I just received word back from Pat at the shelter. They will give us time to try and help Jed and Tanner - I don't know how much, but Jed and Tanner are safe for today. This is never a guarantee, but hopefully, a tad bit of breathing room.

So, if anyone thinks they can help, please do so. Remember, there is an offer to donate the pull fee and help with a leg of transport in Ohio.


----------



## daniella5574

Another gorgeous boy. I will donate towards his rescue if a rescue can take him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

BUMP

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=771543&page=0#Post771543 Other dog's thread


----------



## ded37

Bump back to Page 1 - Tanner is very urgent!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Bumping him back near Jed-so people don't forget there are two.


----------



## pamela berger

Are these two still there?


----------



## pamela berger

Just talked to Warden; Tanner (and Jed) are still there. They are full (47 cages, 70 dogs) but will keep them unless they become ill or get aggressive. Both are large nice dogs. Warden said Tanner is "bit of a butthead" because he's young and likes to play; as soon as they fill his waterbowl, he picks it up, empties it and carries it around in his mouth. Did manage to chew thru his cage door one night and had the run of the place all night, didn;t do any damage, was just investigating.


----------



## kathyb

He will be a handfull but well worth it.


----------



## daniella5574

Back to page one! I had to laugh when I read what the dog warden says. He would fit right in here at my house lol.


----------



## ded37

Bump to keep Tanner from falling off Page 1.


Reminder:

THERE IS AN OFFER TO PAY TANNER'S PULL FEE AND HELP WITH TRANSPORT TO A REPUTABLE RESCUE. PLEASE PM ME FOR CONTACT INFORMATION.


----------



## Crabtree

Up you go sweetie!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Bump


----------



## kathyb

THERE IS AN OFFER TO PAY TANNER'S PULL FEE AND HELP WITH TRANSPORT TO A REPUTABLE RESCUE. PLEASE PM ME FOR CONTACT INFORMATION


----------



## Crabtree

Bump!


----------



## ded37

I just received an email from Pat at the shelter stating that they have not heard from any rescues regarding Jed nor Tanner.

Bump


----------



## ded37

Back to page 1


----------



## ded37

BUMP!


----------



## ded37

<span style="color: #CC0000">TANNER NEEDS OUT - HAS BEEN AT THE SHELTER SINCE JULY 18, 2008</span>



> Originally Posted By: Darcy11922 TANNER Black/Cream (looks more like a Black and Silver) German Shepherd mix, male, 3 yrs old
> Added 07/22/2008
> 
> Picture emailed to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from shelter site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanner was also a stray who has been at the shelter since 7/18/08.
> 
> 
> <span style="color: #CC0000">*He and Jed - see Jed's thread - are extremely Urgent. The shelter is full and they are in trouble today.*</span>
> 
> The Ross County (Ohio) Humane Society
> 2308 Lick Run Road
> Chillicothe, Ohio 45601
> 740-775-6808
> [email protected]
> 
> http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/dog.htm
> 
> *THERE IS AN OFFER TO PAY PULL FEE AND HELP WITH TRANSPORT TO A REPUTABLE RESCUE. PLEASE PM ME FOR CONTACT INFORMATION.*


----------



## sravictor

Bump


----------



## daniella5574

> Originally Posted By: Darcy1
> 
> *THERE IS AN OFFER TO PAY PULL FEE AND HELP WITH TRANSPORT TO A REPUTABLE RESCUE. PLEASE PM ME FOR CONTACT INFORMATION.*


 [/quote]


----------



## ded37

Bump from Page 3!


----------



## ded37

Bump again from Page 3


----------



## ded37

I tried to call yesterday afternoon several times and could not get through. I emailed Pat at the shelter for an update.

Tanner is still on Ross' site.


----------



## ded37

I spoke with Bob at Ross. BOTH Jed and Tanner are still there. He stressed they are both great boys. Jed is more laid back than Tanner (Tanner is a "butthead" in Bob's words, only because he like to dump his water bowl and carry it in his mouth).


----------



## kathyb

Tanner is still waiting for a home.


----------



## pamela berger

bump


----------



## ded37

Back to Page 1

Tanner has been at the shelter over a month and half. The shelter really likes this boy, but he needs out, along with Jed.


----------



## kathyb

Back up you go.


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump


----------



## marksmom3

Bump


----------



## daniella5574

Up you go... I am really wondering why no one wants him or Jed?


----------



## alane

back up you go


----------



## kathyb

THERE IS AN OFFER TO PAY PULL FEE AND HELP WITH TRANSPORT TO A REPUTABLE RESCUE. PLEASE PM ME FOR CONTACT INFORMATION.


----------



## kathyb

Tanner and Jed have been at the shelter too long, I am sure they will not have much longer.


----------



## moei

Bump


----------



## marksmom3

Bump


----------



## moei

Please help this handsome dude, waiting oh, so Long!!!


----------



## ded37

Bumping Tanner. Per a volunteer, Tanner is trained and very smart. He also is an attention monger when other dogs are around! THIS SHELTER IS FULL!!!


----------



## kathyb

THERE IS AN OFFER TO PAY PULL FEE AND HELP WITH TRANSPORT TO A REPUTABLE RESCUE. PLEASE PM ME FOR CONTACT INFORMATION.


----------



## bostondogrescue

If anyone can help, please call Sherry at 740-703-2762. She can bring them to boarding for $6/day. As stated on the Jed post, 15 pit bulls came in today to Ross and there is NO room. All 4 GSD's are urgent. There is also reportdely a 4 month GSD pup.


----------



## blueshepherd

Ok my mother is more than happy to bring these two (Tanner and Jed) into her home. She can foster or adopt them whichever. She only has her standard left and the three aggressive dogs have gone back to Michigan so they will be in a safe loving enviroment. We are trying to find the funds for the fee and the driving (3 hours one way) to get them. Hopefully won't take us long! I would like to do the trip tomorrow so they can get out of harms way. I am trying!!!!!


----------



## kathyb

I just received word back from Pat at the shelter. They will give us time to try and help Jed and Tanner - I don't know how much, but Jed and Tanner are safe for today. This is never a guarantee, but hopefully, a tad bit of breathing room.

So, if anyone thinks they can help, please do so. Remember, there is an offer to donate the pull fee and help with a leg of transport in Ohio. 
Darcy 1 put this on the form so PM her for information


----------



## blueshepherd

If anyone can help with fees and half transport towards northern ohio my mother and I can foster or adopt them. All 4. We are not a rescue org. We are just willing to help so they do not die. We can not come up with all the adoption fees and transport that quickly and I can not pay for it with Shay being hospitalized Sunday. That costs a chunk of change.


----------



## marksmom3

Bump


----------



## RebelGSD

This boy reminds me of Max from KY. He really needs help now.


----------



## Leadchange

Just got back from the shelter. I was told by Sherry that Tanner was entered into the prison dog program but brought back due to his aggression toward male dogs. She believes that he is ok with females. Jed was adopted and Cindy has a hold for rescue on her. There is a cutie male soft ear that is about two years old and a 3 month old that they are saying is a mix but looks PB to me. She is cream and sable with classic saddle back makings.


----------



## Borrelli21

Did you happen to get a pic of the 3 mos old or a link?


----------



## Leadchange

No I didn't have the camera with me and she is not posted on their site. I know, bad Angie!


----------



## Borrelli21

If you go back, snap one so I can drool!


----------



## ShepherdMania

BUMP!


----------



## ShepherdMania

FYI - Tanner was entered into the prison program and was returned due to agression towards other male dogs.


----------



## pamela berger

Just want to clarify - Jed was adopted?


----------



## Leadchange

Yes, Jed was adopted. Tanner is still there. There is a female named Cindy that has a hold on her for a rescue. The LH male went to the prison program. There is a soft eared male there and a four month old female. I will start threads on them as soon as I get their photos. Sherry from the humane society is supposed to e-mail them to me tonight.


----------



## daniella5574

Bump for Tanner!!


----------



## Leadchange

Just got word from Sherry at the shelter. Monday is euth day. Anyone gettting out needs out by then. I'm pulling Ted tomorrow.


----------



## kathyb

Thank you so much for pulling him.


----------



## daniella5574

Leadchange- please forgive the question- I see it says you are pulling Ted... but- Tanner still needs rescue and pull correct?


----------



## Leadchange

That is correct Danni.


----------



## Leadchange

Just spoke to Sherry at the HS. Tanner is NOT on tomorrow's euth list. However he may be added at anytime.


----------



## pamela berger

What happened to member blueshepherd (posted on page 2); she and her mother offered to get both Jed and Tanner originally. Maybe send her a PM, see if she still can take Tanner?


----------



## ShepherdMania

The propblem is Tanner was returned from the prison program for being agressive with male dogs. Most of us can't take a dog like that.

Angie is going to pull Ted this evening. She is going to test him with a male and see how he does.


----------



## Leadchange

I will update on Tanner when I return from picking up Ted.


----------



## Leadchange

I went and visited with Tanner this evening. He is definatley aggressive toward both male and female dogs. I don't know if it's just because he has be so stressed or what. However, I did watch a 13 year old girl work with this boy and he is very impressive. He has very good focus, lots of ball drive, and knows several commands. He really seemed to enjoy everything that was asked of him. He would do very well in a working environment or as a only dog in a GSD savy home. He is very full of himself and I could see him dominating a first time GSD owner. With proper guidance and a structured envirornment this boy could be amazing. And, the pictures do him no justice, he is stunning!


----------



## ded37

Thank you for this very important information regarding Tanner.


----------



## daniella5574

Thank you... and bump for this poor boy. I pray there is someone out there for him...


----------



## daniella5574

Up you go handsome.


----------

